# 11.65 lb scott cr1



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

With a few more changes this year, it currently stands at 11.65lbs-- 11.69 on the scale, .04 lbs for the strap to hang it from. The pictures suck, but I really dont have the time to fiddle with it-- I'm riding.

frame- scott cr1sl (medium)
fork- edge 2.0 w/ extralite ultrastar plug
lightning cranks w/ extralite rings, extralite bolts
schmolke tlo white carbon bars
extralite roadstem ul 100mm
cables- powercordz housing w/ sram derailleur cables, nokon w/ powercordz brake cables
sram red shifters w/ btp carbon clamps
red RD w/ rothshek carbon pulleys
campy chorus FD (braze on) tuned to 59g
stronglight ct2 12-25 cassette
kcnc brakes
btp seatpost clamp
control tech seatpost (146g)
MLD saddle (70g)
deda bar tape
reynolds cirro sv wheels w/ tune mag 180 rear hub, m5 front hub (20/24) pillar ti spokes
m2racer skewers (non-qr)
garmin edge 305 computer
time ulteam ti pedals
btp bottle cages
fsa headset

only other changes planned for this year are I-links in place of the nokon/powercordz housing. cables will be the same stock.
BTW, I use 3 wheelsets w/ this bike-- the ones for the current setup I alternate w/ my reynolds stratus dv wheels (rear rebuilt w/ sapim cx-rays and tune mag180 hub) and my winter wheels-- mavic gel280 rims w/ coda front hub and d/a 7800 rear hub (28/28 dt revolution spokes)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sweet...
but what's up w/ the angle of that saddle?


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Mine is EXACTLY the same!!!!!!! the scale you use that is. TIC.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

It's probably because an all carbon saddle usually has no give and it relieves pressure on the taint region. Nice build, how does it ride?


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

That is absolutely incredible. It doesn't seem like 11.65lbs could possibly hold up to the stresses of riding. :idea:


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Unreal. Anything 13 lbs and under is unreal. You gotta love maximization and it's diminishing returns though...

I think everyone here failed Econ. lol.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Let's see-- saddle angle-- this saddle is the most comfortable I've ever used- fits me perfectly-- last year I did two 120+ mi rides, over 7 centuries and countless rides between 60 and 90 miles. The angle is a result of years of tinkering with my position. I dont slide off, it just happens to work for me. My commuter bike has the same tilt w/ a different saddle.

How does it ride? over 6600 miles last year and I have no complaints-- stiff, responsive- I like it-- I also like the shape of the schmolke bars better than the stella azzura bars that were on there before.

As for holding up-- make no mistake-- it holds up-- I ride on some crappy roads around here and this thing is strong.

Some more food for thought-- if I went back to my m2racer orb pedals, I would drop another 80-90g, switch from an edge 2.0 to 1.0 fork and that's probably at least another 50g. If I get the seatpost I've had my eye on for a while next year, that will drop another 60g-- that's between a quarter and half a pound more-- not going to happen anytime soon and while I have the m2racer pedals, I'm very happy w/ the time pedals so I'll stick w/ this

I realize I forgot the tires are veloflex servizio corse and the chain is a kmc x10sl


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Can you post a link to the saddle manufacturer...or an online retailer. I couldnt find either.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

why not zero the scale with the strap before weighing the bike. None of us need to know how much that strap weighs.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Lose the yellow sidewalls and that mofo is perfect.

Congrats. Very sweet bike. 

You do need to drop some weight on the pedals. though.  

Well done.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

FondriestFan said:


> Lose the yellow sidewalls and that mofo is perfect.
> 
> Congrats. Very sweet bike.
> 
> ...



Pedals are 183g for the pair-- won't give them up- I've used speedplays and m2racer and I really like these. (I did keep a set of the m2racer pedals though- but I wouldnt use them regularly). As for the tires-- the veloflex servizio corse tires a the best low weight/puncture resistant compromise I could find-- fear not- my reynolds stratus rims (rebuilt w/ tune hubs) have conti comps- all black-- w/ the 46mm rims the bike really, really, really, really, really looks, well, just bad ass! at sub 12.25lbs it is darn near perfect (for me anyway)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Pedals are 183g for the pair-- won't give them up- I've used speedplays and m2racer and I really like these. (I did keep a set of the m2racer pedals though- but I wouldnt use them regularly). As for the tires-- the veloflex servizio corse tires a the best low weight/puncture resistant compromise I could find-- fear not- my reynolds stratus rims (rebuilt w/ tune hubs) have conti comps- all black-- w/ the 46mm rims the bike really, really, really, really, really looks, well, just bad ass! at sub 12.25lbs it is darn near perfect (for me anyway)


That's a perfect setup, I think, the DV 46 on Tune hubs? Wow.

I have a couple pairs of the DV46 (regular and cross) and I've been very happy. I just have the stock DT Swiss hubs though.

Anyway, a buddy of mine has the CR1 with the DV 46 clinchers with the stickers removed, and that thing just looks plain mean. 

In any case, well done on the bike. Looks very sweet.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Impressive ~ your bike is 4 lbs lighter than my CR1 SL of similar size. I elected to stay with the heavy stock fork for cosmetic reasons. Is that cassette aluminum? Does it wear quickly?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

farva said:


> Impressive ~ your bike is 4 lbs lighter than my CR1 SL of similar size. I elected to stay with the heavy stock fork for cosmetic reasons. Is that cassette aluminum? Does it wear quickly?



the stronglight cassette is aluminum. They tend to last about 2000-2500 miles for me, which is fine for this setup because it's not my everyday setup. If you tend to ride most of the time in one cog it'll wear faster.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Just got this for my birthday- sorry the pictures suck- they look fine on other sites, but here it's always worse (like many of the kia posters  ).

89g, the control tech it replaced weighed 146g, both posts were 250mm length (31.6 dia).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Lightweight Alpe D'Huez wheels would complete the package.


----------



## andy87t2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Get some nice titanium hardware if you dont have any  
as for the saddle angle, from what i've heard, that will put alot of pressure on your arms/shoulders. I'd consider leveling it(but thats just me)


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

andy87t2 said:


> Get some nice titanium hardware if you dont have any
> as for the saddle angle, from what i've heard, that will put alot of pressure on your arms/shoulders. I'd consider leveling it(but thats just me)



titanium? oh hell- I dont think there are any steel bolts left on that thing - ti, alu, nylon is about it.

As for the saddle-- I did dial it back a bit now that I have a 2 bolt clamping system on the new seatpost-- so far so good, I may try to bring it back a bit more (level) - it really isn't as bad as it looks though!


----------

